# Front hip hurting during squats



## nissan11 (Jan 12, 2016)

About 4 weeks ago warming up to a test of 1RM I hurt the front of my hip. Its the very top of my right quadricep just below my belt line. I only feel discomfort when I'm at the bottom of my squat. During warm ups, if I lay on my back and pull my knee to my chest I can feel the discomfort some but I don't know if I am stretching it when I do that or just irritating it. I am due for heavy sets today and would really to know a way to stretch this particular muscle. I do not feel any discomfort during my hip mobility stretches. Any help?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 12, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...tion-and-Strengthening-of-the-Medial-Rotators


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 12, 2016)

Great thread!! Thanks!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 12, 2016)

I attempted the femur setting using a band but it's difficult to do anything else by myself. What do you recommend I do if I train at home by myself?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 12, 2016)

Nothing is going to help without technical fixes and imbalance correction.

I could be you posterior chain is weak and you're leaning forward onto your quads.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 13, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Nothing is going to help without technical fixes and imbalance correction.
> 
> I could be you posterior chain is weak and you're leaning forward onto your quads.



Every one of these cases I have heard gets fixed by strengthening the abductors.  We are all so externally rotated all the time that most of us have zero internal rotation.  Hit the good girl machine or just use a band.

So yes it's absolutely a weakness and imbalance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 13, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> I attempted the femur setting using a band but it's difficult to do anything else by myself. What do you recommend I do if I train at home by myself?



You can put a heavy object like a dumbbell on the floor. Flip over on your hands and knees. Use the object to lock in the foot and push the ass back. 

If the object is on the inside of the foot you will work internal rotation. On the outside you work external. 

And like I mentioned to sfg start working the abductors


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'll do that, thanks!

Should I just tie a knot in one of my bands so I can hook it over my rack somehow?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 13, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> I'll do that, thanks!
> 
> Should I just tie a knot in one of my bands so I can hook it over my rack somehow?



Choke the baND to the rack.  It doesn't need to be up high. Just at hip level when you are kneeling. Wrap the band around the rack and pull one side thru the loop on the other end. Voila. Choked.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 13, 2016)

OK. My bands do not have loops. Maybe I should get some that do?




Here are two angles of squatting 85% yesterday. I did not go quie as low as normal because of my hip. Ive worked real hard to keep my grip close to my shoulders and stay tight. Are my knees moving in too much?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## SFGiants (Jan 13, 2016)

POB is correct can tell by your knees caving in, try and focus on pushing your knees out and fix your imbalance.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 13, 2016)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You can put a heavy object like a dumbbell on the floor. Flip over on your hands and knees. Use the object to lock in the foot and push the ass back.
> 
> If the object is on the inside of the foot you will work internal rotation. On the outside you work external.
> 
> And like I mentioned to sfg start working the abductors



I'm having trouble picturing the dumbell exercise. Can you post a video?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 15, 2016)

I did some abductor exercises with bands last night including body weight squats with a band pulling my knees together and focusing on keeping them wide.

I got on the floor and tried to figure out how to do the exercise with the heavy dumbells but I just cant imagine how it works. 


Today my hip is bothering more than it has yet. Im not sure if its coincidence or if these abductor exercises are making it worse.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> I did some abductor exercises with bands last night including body weight squats with a band pulling my knees together and focusing on keeping them wide.
> 
> I got on the floor and tried to figure out how to do the exercise with the heavy dumbells but I just cant imagine how it works.
> 
> ...



Adductor... aDductor. Two d's. Adductor.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2016)

Also will get you a vid this weekend.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 16, 2016)

Do you like this one POB?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 20, 2016)

Ive been deloading since last Friday and did suspended good mornings instead of squats but my hip is still bothering me. I can feel it when I lift my leg to get into my car every day. I'm thinking about seeing my doc to get a prescription for a physical therapist. I really want to get back into squatting since its such a weak spot for me.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 20, 2016)

It is your iliopsoas.  When you lie on the ground on your back with your legs flat and do a sit up, does it hurt? Or doing hanging leg raises?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 20, 2016)

No, neither of those bother me.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 24, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> No, neither of those bother me.



Hmmm. I'm out of ideas bud.  The answer is always NSAIDs and rest.  Good luck bud.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2016)

After a week of deloading, no squatting and a few nights of 9-10 hrs sleep I do not notice my hip bothering me anymore when I raise my leg high and get into my car, etc. I will ease into squats Tuesday and see how it feels.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 27, 2016)

I decided to take another week off of back squats because when knealing today at work I could feel my hip bothering me slightly. I did more good mornings today along with light (135) front squats. On a scale of 1-10 my hip hurt at about a 2 doing the front squats so I continued through them.
Hopefully next week I'll be able to squat again.

POB, if you could post a video of the adductor exercise yoy mentioned earlier I'd really like to see it.


----------



## rburdge84 (Jan 28, 2016)

There is a very good book out there that talks and demonstrates a lot of mobility work. It's called becoming a supple leopard. It talks about different methods as far as flossing, smashing, rolling, active release, and distraction. A good one for you could be your external rotator/glute and distraction for hip flexor. The pain you experience could be from your femur having too much of an anterior tilt into your acetabulum when squat. Some distractions with the band can help correct that and align the femur the way it should. Distraction is when you get a band and tie it to anything upright and put your leg into to band. Pull it up just beneath the glute. While facing the band go into a lunge and let the band pull your hips forward. Rocking back in forth to increase ROM. Also doing the same in the pigeon stretch. I would highly recommend getting that book


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll look into that book.

Today I bought one of those heavy duty bands and tried doing the exercise POB posted pics of and did a couple others. It seems to help a little but I won't know until I squat again. Should I do the band distractions every day?


----------



## rburdge84 (Jan 28, 2016)

You can. Any mobility training should be performed daily


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 31, 2016)

Since I've started using the band to try to distract the femur I've noticed more agitation in my hip. Just walking from my apartment to my car, I will take a step and my hip will hurt a bit. This did not happen until I started using the band. Shold I keep doing the stretches?


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 3, 2016)

Update...

Today I jumped right in where I left off 3 weeks ago.
I did 3x10 @ 70% (285)


I changed my form and spread my feet a bit wider than I had and spaced them just wider than shoulder  width. I also pointed my feet out at a more extreme angle (about 45 degrees from the bar).

I went slow and focused on every rep, keeping my knees as wide as possible. I felt a lot more work in my hamstrings as well as my butt. Through every set I never felt discomfort at a level higher than 2/10. After the sets I did a couple band stretches to distract the femur but they made no difference. I could still feel a very mild discomfort in my hip. 

Anyway, I'm back at squatting and it feels GOOD!


----------

